# Freshwater Parasites And Diseases



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

At the moment working on an update on freshwater parasites and diseases.
Finished parasites - http://home.telfort.nl/lucienbal/parasites.html

Will update on bacterial and viral infections as well.


----------

